

China Unseats U.S. to Become World's Top Smart Device Market - SlipperySlope
http://mashable.com/2013/02/18/china-top-smart-device-market/

======
SlipperySlope
Essentially ...

"China and the U.S. also dwarf other countries in terms of device adoption.
Year-over-year, China added 150 million new devices compared to last January,
while the U.S. increased its total by 55 million."

Is your app suitable for the Chinese market?

